# Sky TV in the Canary Islands?



## Sandy737 (Sep 14, 2013)

In a recent article it stated that Sky TV was no longer available on the Isles due to Sky moving channels to another satellite.
Can anyone shed any light on this? What is actually available as of Sept 2013?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sandy737 said:


> In a recent article it stated that Sky TV was no longer available on the Isles due to Sky moving channels to another satellite.
> Can anyone shed any light on this? What is actually available as of Sept 2013?


there are new satellites being launched - & they haven't finished yet 

there's more info here The Future of UK TV in Spain. UK TV Spain. Sky TV Spain. Changes to UK TV Spain. New Satellite Spain. Changes to Reception in Spain. Rumoured Switch off of Sky Tv in Spain - there are regular updates


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Sky TV will still be available in the Canaries.

What is happening is that some of the old satellites used for UK TV (BBC ITV C4 Freesat Sky etc) are being replaced with new satellites. The "beams" on these new satellites are different to the old satellites, and so reception may well change. 

In fact the first new satellite is up and running since Dec 2012, and did result in a change in reception. For some it meant having a much larger dish than they used to have.

The second new satellite is expected to launch in the next few weeks (its had a few delays), and expected to be operational some weeks after launch. This satellite will carry BBC ITV C4 channels, and some Sky TV channels.

Some channels may be harder to receive and require a HUGE dish, some will be OK to receive on "normal sized" dishes, it all depends which "beam" the companies put their channels on. But it is expected that the beam that BBC ITV C4s will be on will be harder to receive when this new satellite is operational...exactly how much harder will be unknown until it is operational.

So you will not loose ALL UK TV channels, some yes, but not all.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

I live in the Canaries and lost BBC and ITV in Playa del Ingles when they moved the SAT... i now use internet TV..Free Live Tv | Online Tv | Live Tv for Free | Best Social Tv | Battlecam.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Tommy and Irene

https://hola.org/ is a handy download, it 'unlocks' some other channels such as Fox, Hulu, SyFy and CBS which have some good shows. If you have a UK netflix account and have installed Hola when you log on to the netflix site it puts you straight onto the USA Netflix site which has a lot more content than the UK site. Netflix is about €7 a month and hola is free.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> Hi Tommy and Irene
> 
> https://hola.org/ is a handy download, it 'unlocks' some other channels such as Fox, Hulu, SyFy and CBS which have some good shows. If you have a UK netflix account and have installed Hola when you log on to the netflix site it puts you straight onto the USA Netflix site which has a lot more content than the UK site. Netflix is about €7 a month and hola is free.


I use filmon.com a lot..


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you tried hola yet?


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> Have you tried hola yet?


yes ..I just used it to watch UTV news northern Ireland and BBC i player.. i have good TV on filmon.com.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

If you want to watch BBC i player or ITV i player.. use Hola Unblocker... as it takes of you are not in this country to watch this programe..

Hola - Unblock censored sites with free VPN Proxy & Accelerate ...
https://hola.org/


Hola Better Internet
hola.org
Unblock sites censored in your country and accelerate your Internet with Hola - Free!

When you download it add BBC and ITV i players to your list of programes to be unblocked.


hola.org


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad to have helped 

Are you using Netflix?


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> Glad to have helped
> 
> Are you using Netflix?


No ..im just putting into Hola search... BBC i player ...on my laptop


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Hola worked with Netflix fine for me a couple of months back when on a (all too short) trip to Mainland Spain.

Unless you need the sport channels (I don't) Filmon and Hola plus Netflix should cover most of your television needs so long as you have a reasonable internet connection for the princely sum of €6.99 a month to Netflix. 

A couple of blogs worth keeping an eye on

Netflix UK: Complete Instant Streaming List of all Movies and TV Shows

Netflix UK vs USA


----------

